# PC Extra Meaty Dog Food, Chicken Lamb & Brown Rice



## Tina O'Keeffe (Dec 15, 2020)

We feed our diabetic dog PC Extra canned dog food as a part of his meal - the green, brown, wine and blue colored cans (all the ones without gravy). Recently NONE of the stores in Victoria, BC have any of this product on their shelves. Does anyone know what is going on and where I can source this food?


----------



## Ontario Dog owner (Feb 27, 2021)

Over the past month or so, I noticed there were less and less cans to choice from ( My dogs eat about 4 cans a week) but this week there were none at all. I hope they aren't discontinuing it or jacking up the price too high,


----------

